
Microsoft Ships Antivirus for macOS as Windows Defender Becomes MS Defender - MBCook
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/03/microsoft-ships-anti-virus-for-macos-as-windows-defender-becomes-microsoft-defender/
======
jraph
My immediate question is: what are Microsoft interests of releasing an
antivirus for macOS, let alone GNU/Linux?

